# who gives free estimates?



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

just curious who gives free estimates with fuel prices being what they are do you charge to go look at jobs?

we charge a fuel surgharge.
we dont charge for the time spent looking at a job.
for estimates the first is free. if you change your mind on something we charge for the 2nd and any after that.

we dont do landscaping. so we can give multiple estimates based on the building layout and if they decide to change it.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Free for Snowplowing. $150.00 for Construction. Refundable if I get the job.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Free,but if I hear or sense or I'm told It's for real estate purposes,I will charge at least a $100.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

free as of now, but I'm considering charging for them this year like BHISnowman. Diesel is $4/gal right now.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

its definently worth charging people to look at the job. at least a fuel surcharge.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

It depends. If it is within 20 miles I normally do not charge. Farther then that I will give them that much off the job if they accept.


I agree with you guys though, with gas costs feeling more and more like being violated in the rear with no lube I might start charging a flat rate to look at things.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Everything is free as of now. However we are going to start charging a refundable rate of $20.00 if it is out of city limits


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Who in their right mind would even consider paying for an estimate? That's crazy.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

VBigFord20;539650 said:


> It depends. If it is within 20 miles I normally do not charge. Farther then that I will give them that much off the job if they accept.
> 
> I agree with you guys though, with gas costs feeling more and more like being violated in the rear with no lube I might start charging a flat rate to look at things.


I hope you know you wont get anyone to accept that, right?

How rediculous. Would you pay a fee to walk around the mall just to windowshop and compare prices?

I think you guys dont have enough work and too much time on your hands. Maybe because you charge to answer the phone.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;539770 said:


> . Maybe because you charge to answer the phone.


That costs $2.95 a minute


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It's the cost of doing business, guys. Recoup it in the work contracts signed.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you have to charge a "fuel surcharge" to give an estimate then your accounts are way too far away and you should be looking for plowing business much closer to home. 

if you need to charge for a snowplowing estimate i would think you don't know how to run your business. either that or you're just a greedy person who will likely want $80 to do my $30 driveway - AND charge me for the estimate on top of that. and our relationship will end on the phone 20 seconds after it began.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im surprised u lasted 20 secs


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

iceyman;539838 said:


> im surprised u lasted 20 secs


an intelligent addition to the thread. if i had a 50k plow rig and no snow to push i guess i'd be charging an arm and a leg for estimates too!!!! do what you gotta do to make a buck i guess.

and by the way, i'm in my 13th season now with 55 accounts. i've just barely made it over the 20 second hump.


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't charge for estimates, figure when I get the job, I will make more than enough to pay for the estimate. I use my Saturn mostly for estimates or the wifes suv if we are headed somewhere. With the Saturn, not costing me anything @35+ mpg, and usually do them on the way home from work.


----------

